# "si" adversatif/concessif, dans le sens "même si", "bien que"



## duchevreuil

Bonjour,

Dans _L'inspecteur se met à table_ de Pascal Remy, l'auteur utilise la conjonction _si _d'une manière qui m'a fait réfléchir :

"_Il s'agit aussi et surtout d'un projet de grande envergure allant bien au-delà de la réclame. La lecture de l'avant-propos de la toute première édition nous révèle d'ailleurs les desseins de son fondateur. *S'il la trouve « très imparfaite »* avec ses listes embryonnaires et ses informations non vérifiées, *elle présente en fait* une construction rigoureuse, fruit d'un esprit méthodique et d'un sens pratique développé._"

Je crois bien qu'il s'agit simplement d'une forme abrégée de _même si_ et que le sens de la phrase est : '*Bien qu*'il la trouve « très imparfaite » [...] , elle présente *en effet* une construction rigoureuse [...]'.

Ou est-ce qu'il y a quelque chose que je n'ai pas compris ?

Merci 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## quinoa

C'est tout à fait ça.


----------



## kennethnor

Si les deux hommes ont retrouvé leur quotidien, ils n’ont cependant pas le droit de communiquer via les réseaux sociaux, de répondre aux interviews ou encore de voyager durant une année.

dans la phrase dessus, est-ce que "si" ici signifie "même si"?


----------



## Michelvar

c'est écrit dans la phrase :

Si les deux hommes ont retrouvé leur quotidien, ils n’ont cependant pas  le droit de communiquer ....
=
Même si les deux hommes ont retrouvé leur quotidien, ils n’ont pas  le droit de communiquer .....


----------



## walidgim

> Qu'avons-nous fait du temps libre ainsi grappillé ? *Si* une partie a été confisquée par les transports (sept minutes supplémentaires par jour) et la toilette (quatorze minutes de plus qu'en 1999), le reste s'est tout naturellement reporté sur les loisirs.



Bonjour, ici, qu'est-ce que ça veut dire si et quelle serait sa fonction grammaire?


----------



## HerbertX

1. A mon avis, on pourrait omettre le "si" sans modifier beaucoup le sens de la phrase

2. Le "si" veut dire à peu près 
"Il est vrai que............., mais le reste......" 
ou
"Même si......, le reste....."


----------



## tilt

Si l'auteur du texte n'était nullement contraint de l'utiliser, ce _si_ a quand même l'avantage d'introduire et souligner l'opposition entre les deux propositions de la phrase.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il s'agit en effet d'un _si_ *adversatif* dont le sens est un mélange entre _même si_ et _bien que_.


----------



## ayoa18

Bonjour,

Ne maîtrisant pas parfaitement le français, j'ai du mal à comprendre cette phrase:

"S’il n’existe pas de financement optimal de l’économie, la frontière entre le modèle de finance directe (les marchés de capitaux) et la finance indirecte (adossée au crédit des banques) s’est considérablement brouillée avec le développement de la titrisation." Je ne comprends pas pourquoi on a mit si. Pouvez-vous me l'expliquer ou la reformuler?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour,

Il s'agit d'un _si_ adversatif qui marque donc une opposition. En d'autres termes :

_Il n'existe *certes* pas de financement optimal de l’économie, *mais* la frontière…_


----------



## nancy161

*S*'ils ne semblent pas foncierement opposés a une hausse de leur temps de travail, c'est à la seule condition de pouvoir le choisir et d'être en mesure de moduler librement leur efforts.

Au lieu de '*Si*', y aura-t-il d'autre connecteur à remplacer??*

Merci *


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,

Je ne vois pas de conjonction autre que "si" qui conviendrait tout en respectant la structure actuelle de la phrase. 
En revanche on peut le supprimer :
_Ils ne semblent pas foncièrement opposés à une hausse de leur temps de travail à (la seule) condition de pouvoir le choisir et d'être en mesure de moduler librement leur efforts._


----------



## wxy

Dans une proposition relative introduite par si qui exprime une concession, le verbe peut être à quel temps?

si 1968 a changé le visage de l'Europe, les événements de cette année là ont eu une résonance bien différente de part et d'autre d'un continent divisé par le rideau de fer
si 1968 pourrait être vu comme un mouvement "du peuple" à l'Ouest, ce n'était pas le cas en Pologne.

dans les deux phrases ci-dessus, on a utilisé le passé composé et le conditionnel, comment peut-on savoir le temps utilisé? peut-on utiliser d'autres temps autres que ces deux?


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut employer les mêmes temps que l'on utiliserait avec _même si_. Ou plus simplement, il faut employer les temps que l'on utiliserait pour deux phrases distinctes ou coordonnées par _mais_ :

_L'année 1968 a changé le visage de l'Europe, mais les événements de cette année-là ont eu une résonance… 
L'année 1968 pourrait être vue comme un mouvement du peuple à l'Ouest, mais ce n'était pas le cas en Pologne._


----------



## claire0831

Bonjour，

"Si Facebook est le plus célèbre des réseaux sociaux, il y a aussi Snapchat, Instagram... "

"Si" signifie quoi ? Même si?

Merci à l’avance.

Claire


----------



## OLN

Bonjour claire0831.

Voir l'article 60. Adverbiales concessives (_si_ à valeur concessive)


> *Si à valeur concessive*
> • *Sens et emploi*
> La conjonction _si_ est assez couramment utilisée dans un sens concessif, pratiquement exclusivement à l’écrit et, dans ce sens, uniquement en position antéposée (ciconstancielle Antéposée). Il faut éviter de confondre ce _si_ avec son équivalent conditionnel. [...] Le sens concessif de _si_ est presque toujours souligné ou explicité par un adverbe adversatif dans la principale, comme _néanmoins_, _pourtant_, _encore_, ou la construction _n’en… pas moins_, etc.


----------



## veronique120909

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de faire mes exercices en français, et je ne comprends pas la signification de « si » dans la phrase «*Si* ce film est drôle, il est également profond. »
Est-ce que on peut dire également que «* Même si *ce film est drôle, il est également profond. »; «* Bien que* ce film soit drôle, il est également profond »?
quelle phrase on utilise très souvent dans les dialogues quotidien ?

véronique


----------



## olivier68

Oui, ce "_si_" vaut pour "_même si_" ou pour "_bien que_". Ici, sans contexte, il est difficile de choisir entre les deux,


----------



## veronique120909

Merci à vous ! Oui ça c’est vague, est il n’y a pas de contexte. je pense que  "_si_" vaut pour "_même si_" ,c'est un peu rare pour moi.


----------



## olivier68

Notez que dans ce genre de construction, on utilise quasiment toujours un adverbe dans la seconde partie de phrase. Ici, c'est "_également_" qui sert à faire le "balancement" entre les deux parties de la phrase.


----------



## Bezoard

Le TLFi explique ainsi ce "si" :


> *B. −* [_Si_ pose une rel. de type adversatif]
> *1.* [L'énonciateur, tout en admettant la vérité de _p_, allant dans le sens d'une conclusion déterminée, avance un argument _q_ qui contredit cette conclusion] _Dans l'ancienne société féodale, _*si *_le seigneur possédait de grands droits, il avait aussi de grandes charges_ (Tocqueville,_Anc. Rég. et Révol._, 1856, p. 107)._Je paraîtrais plutôt plus jeune que mon âge. − Je suis gros, c'est ce qui explique ton erreur; mais, _*si *_j'ai du ventre, je n'ai pas de rides_ (Courteline,_Boubouroche_, 1893, i, 2, p. 30).
> − [La princ. comporte souvent un adv. adversatif] _Mais, dira-t-on, _*si *_le roi ne jouit plus de la puissance législative, l'administration du moins lui appartient tout entière_ (Lamennais,_Religion_, 1825, p. 31).*Si *_le point 3 du plan de restructuration_ [_de la chimie_] _ne pose pas véritablement de problème, en revanche les points 1 et 2 sont autrement épineux_ (_Le Monde_, 24 nov. 1989, p. 37, col. 3).
> − [Type: _qu'importe, si_] _Mais cette voie est dure, fatigante, pénible; qu'importe, _*si *_elle conduit au ciel?_ (Lamennais,_Lettres Cottu_, 1822, p. 133).
> *2.* _Littér._ [_Si p, q_ exprime une oppos. rhét., sans plus] _Ainsi Londres est né de l'eau, _*si *_Lutèce est née de la boue_ (Morand,_Londres_, 1933, p. 2)._Tu n'étais qu'un visiteur occasionnel, que Maman n'attendait plus vraiment, _*si *_moi je l'espérais encore chaque soir_ (P. Mertens,_Les Éblouissements_, Paris, éd. du Seuil, 1989 [1987], p. 251).


Dans votre exemple :  «*Si* ce film est drôle, il est également profond. »
on pourrait paraphraser ;
_Non seulement ce film est drôle mais il est également profond._


----------



## buketturk

Bonjour tous,

_Si, à Constantinople, c'était le printemps, au Pirée et à Smyrne, c'est l'été modéré_.

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer la fonction du mot "si" dans cette phrase ? Est-ce que c'est possible de l'enlever et dire juste "A Constantinople, c'était le printemps, au Pirée et à Smyrne, c'est l'été modéré." ? Ou bien est-ce que ce "si" a une utilisation spéciale ici ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## olivier68

A mon avis... on peut l'enlever. "_si_" a ici plutôt un sens temporel : par exemple "_alors que_". Mais il y a une petite difficulté qui vient de la concordance des temps entre les deux verbes.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est un _si_ adversatif. Si on le supprime, on perd cet aspect-là ; on perd la même nuance que si l'on remplace un _mais_ par un _et_.



olivier68 said:


> "_si_" a ici plutôt un sens temporel : par exemple "_alors que_"


_Alors que_ ne serait pas temporel, mais bien adversatif dans ce contexte.



olivier68 said:


> Mais il y a une petite difficulté qui vient de la concordance des temps entre les deux verbes.


A priori il y a en effet une incohérence des temps (imparfait ↔ présent).

_Si, à Constantinople, c'*est/était* le printemps, au Pirée et à Smyrne, c'*est/était* l'été modéré_.


----------



## buketturk

Oui... Moi, j'ai pas compris en fait cette différence... Quel temps dois-je prendre comme base ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Tout dépend du contexte.  Mais il faudrait ouvrir un autre fil pour cette nouvelle question…


----------



## buketturk

Et demander quoi exactement ?..


----------



## Bezoard

Tout dépend du contexte, mais si, par exemple, on parle d'un voyage, l'auteur peut avoir d'abord été à Constantinople où c'était le printemps, tandis que maintenant, au Pirée et à Smyrne, c'est l'été modéré.


----------



## buketturk

Oui ! J'avais pensé à la même chose ! Ou bien, il devine qu'il doit y avoir le printemps, à Constantinople ; et il voit qu'il y a l'été modéré au Pirée et à Smyrne. Mais, quand je traduis la phrase dans cette façon, je ne sais pas où mettre le mot "si"...

J'ai une autre idée : Par exemple il y a une femme trop laide, et un ami pense qu'elle est belle... Alors, une autre amie dit : "Est-elle belle ? *Si* elle est belle, moi je suis la belle du monde !" (Je veux parler d'une utilisation comme "disons")

= *Si *on dit que le temps à Constantinople *était* le printemps, alors le temps au Pirée et à Smyrne *est *un été chaud.


----------



## olivier68

L'_adversatilité_ (? ça existe ???) n'empêche pas la notion de temporalité pour éviter celle de concession ou de causalité. Si ?


----------



## Michelvar

buketturk said:


> "Est-elle belle ? *Si* elle est belle, moi je suis la belle du monde !"


Dans cette phrase cela n'est pas un "si" adversatif, ce "si" introduit une hypothèse, un axiome, comme en maths :  Disons qu'elle est belle, alors, moi, je suis très très belle.

Le "si adversatif" marque une opposition (c'est le sens de "adversatif"), et le "si concessif" marque une concession.

Les deux personnages viennent de Constantinople, et arrivent au Pirée. Le narrateur écrit : "Si, à Constantinople, c’était le printemps, au Pirée et à Smyrne c’est l’été modéré".
C'est un "si adversatif", car il oppose le temps de Constantinople au temps du Pirée. On peut par exemple le remplacer par un "alors que", qui marque bien l'opposition : "A Constantinople, c’était le printemps, alors qu'au Pirée et à Smyrne c’est l’été modéré". Ou "Alors qu'à Constantinople, c’était le printemps, au Pirée et à Smyrne c’est l’été modéré."

Mais, comme on le voit dans les réponses précédentes, ce traitement de la phrase n'est pas universel. En fontion du contexte, le "si" adversatif ou concessif n'est pas toujours remplaçable par un "alors que".


----------



## buketturk

Si "alors que" peut être utilisé dans cette phrase, c'est très bien maintenant pour moi ! Merci Michelvar !


----------



## olivier68

Donc... ici... adversatif temporel ;-)
Bon, OK, je sors


----------



## Maître Capello

olivier68 said:


> L'_adversatilité_ (? ça existe ???) n'empêche pas la notion de temporalité pour éviter celle de concession ou de causalité. Si ?


Soit _alors que_ est temporel, soit il est adversatif ; il ne peut être les deux à la fois. 

P.S.: Plutôt _adversativité_, si tant est qu'un tel substantif existe.


----------



## olivier68

Oui, effectivement, "_adversativité_" est mieux que "_adversatilité_" (pas certain qu'un seul des deux existe, effectivement). Mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi "_alors que_" (ou une autre locution analoque) ne pourrait être à la fois adversative et temporelle (ou locale, ou... autre). Le caractère adversatif est "général", rien n'empêche d'en préciser la nature ou l'origine, si ?

_Alors que [au moment où] la pluie tombait sur Paris, il faisait beau à Lausanne. _(ou l'inverse, cela fonctionne aussi !).

Il y a bien cette notion adversative... mais aussi une notion de temps et d'espace, non ?


----------



## JClaudeK

olivier68 said:


> Il y a bien cette notion adversative... mais aussi une notion de temps et d'espace, non ?


La conjonction "alors que" a deux significations distinctes:



> alors que
> 
> 1. Avec l'indicatif, marque une opposition ; tandis que, et pourtant : Ici on grelotte, alors que là-bas on étouffe.
> 2. Littéraire. Avec l'indicatif imparfait, marque un rapport de temps ; lorsque, quand : Alors qu'il était encore enfant.



Transformons la phrase "_Si, à Constantinople, c'était [encore] le printemps, à Smyrne, c'est l'été_." selon les deux modèles :
=>
1) - adversatif - _A Smyrne, c'est l'été, alors qu'à Constantinople / et pourtant à Constantinople, c'était [encore] le printemps._
2) - temporel - _A Smyrne, c'était  l'été, alors qu'à Constantinople / lorsqu' à Constantinople, c'était [encore] le printemps._

Si l'on considère qu' "alors que"  marque le temps, les deux phrases doivent/ devraient être à l'imparfait.



Maître Capello said:


> Soit _alors que_ est temporel, soit il est adversatif ; il ne peut être les deux à la fois.


----------



## buketturk

JClaudeK said:


> Si l'on considère qu' "alors que" marque le temps, les deux phrases doivent/ devraient être à l'imparfait.


Mais la deuxième phrase c'est à présent. Ça change quelque chose alors ?


----------



## JClaudeK

buketturk said:


> Ça change quelque chose alors ?


Oui, ça veut dire qu'il faut entendre "alors que" au sens _adversatif _ici _- _1).


----------



## olivier68

Oh, c'est ce que j'ai écrit dès le post #23 !


----------

